# frame id help..



## redline1968 (Feb 2, 2011)

i have had this frame laying around and started looking at it.  i thought it was a hawthorne but the rear adj screws don't look like  the  hawthornes or any bike that i have. the fork and the crank im not sure about. any ideas?


----------



## bud poe (Feb 3, 2011)

Knowing your luck it's probably a Harley!  Hope someone chimes in to ID it...chain adjusters look like Iver johnsons, maybe they (iver) made bikes under other labels/badges?


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a tank that appears that it would fit it, and I was told that the tank was from a CWC, but that could encompass a few different brand names. The screws could have been changed at some point as well. I actually had a mead frame that looked almost identical to that. It would be nice if you had the original crank to help identify it.


----------



## bud poe (Feb 4, 2011)

It's not so much the actual screws that I was referring to but the threaded section of the rear dropout, that style is different from a lot of other bikes you see from that period.  I never looked at a Mead up close though, and yeah knowing it was the original crank would help...Post a pic of your tank Ozz w/ dim's, maybe that will help narrow it down....


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 4, 2011)

yes I would like to see the tank also. I'm still confused on it. I have a mead and the rear drops are different. I compared it with the rollfast and hawthorne ,elgin, harley. still nothing. ivers? I'll look closely at the 24"  ivers that  i have.   also at the neck for  the tell tale 3 screws.


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 4, 2011)

Whatever the tank is it is not Cleveland Welding. They never produced a Moto type frame or Moto type toolbox tank, first entering bike production in late 1935 with a line of basic streamlined Camelback and Double-Bar Roadster frames with fully curved top tubes.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 4, 2011)

...I'm thinking mid-late '20's Elgin Red Bird or red something....


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 4, 2011)

bud poe said:


> It's not so much the actual screws that I was referring to but the threaded section of the rear dropout, that style is different from a lot of other bikes you see from that period.  I never looked at a Mead up close though, and yeah knowing it was the original crank would help...Post a pic of your tank Ozz w/ dim's, maybe that will help narrow it down....




You're right about the threaded area of the dropout adjusters. I spent hours and hours and hours last month looking at seemingly every motorbike on the net trying to identify one I've got. Those adjuster-threaded-mount-hole-things are different than everything I've seen, there are only about 3 common types.


----------



## prewarfan (Feb 4, 2011)

Isn't that a Rollfast Harris etc...crank?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought its was a hawthorne crank.


----------



## yewhi (Feb 4, 2011)

So the drop outs are slightly different but the Fork and chainring look alot like this...


----------



## chitown (Feb 4, 2011)

*pic flip*

Mark,

My neck was crimping so I had to flip your pic to horizontal layout for easier staring.

View attachment 17121


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry,  i'll try it.  really nice trailblazer.  i think its a columbia/indian frame? what do you think?


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 5, 2011)

by looking at the dropouts,it looks to be a westfield makers of columbia bicycles.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks thats what i thought. isn't indians made by that same cpmpany?


----------

